# Any body in my area?



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anybody live near Pine Grove Ca; Amador County?

I want to start a knitting group......


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry, wish I was, but I'm on the other side of the country! Bethesda MD. We had a group at church but it has gone.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

If you go to the top of the page and click User List, you can search by location, although many people have chosen not to include their locations.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

put an ad on a local bulletin board


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

In this area you do not want to put a note on the bulletinboard....oh...no.....

Here's hint of why I want to move.......

can you say counter culture; methanphetamine; mexican cartel???

I feel safe on here but not on the bulletin board.....


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I just looked on the map to see where you live, and it is quite a way off our route south


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

Irish knitter said:


> In this area you do not want to put a note on the bulletinboard....oh...no.....
> 
> Here's hint of why I want to move.......
> 
> ...


I completely understand, hope you get to move soon.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Good luck in finding other knitters in your are; I had no idea where you were so had to look--looks like a lovely area.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wish I was.


----------



## Lolliesue (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry. Fresno county


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

sometimes your local library or community center can direct you. That's who sponsors our knitting group and provides a room for us.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.meetup.com/People-with-Pointy-Things/

I looked on the site meetup and this is the closest one to you. It says El Dorado, CA

If that is too far, you can start one on meet up if it feels safe. You can always talk to the El Dorado group and ask about their experience with setting up the group on meetup.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Does anybody live near Pine Grove Ca; Amador County?
> 
> I want to start a knitting group......


I wish you well, Irish knitter. This is how I started "Knitting With the Slightly Unraveled".

Have fun......


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

A bit of a drive for me!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Try to put up an ad in Panera's if you have one near by. Lots of knitters go to them.


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

sorry too far away from So Cal  good luck finding a group


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

good luck i would love a knitting group in SC


----------

